# Multiple Remotes



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

So until a couple of days ago. I had a Tivo Edge happily humming away on to Vox remotes both in RF. Then suddenly they wouldn't pair. Now I am told by customer service it is impossible to have two rf remotes on one unit. So I was hallucinating when it was working?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've seen TiVo's RF Remote capabilities return after a reboot.

-KP


----------



## JustinPoole (May 5, 2021)

Hello, strange situation really, I have not encountered this before, but maybe it was a glitch, or there was some kind of update.... maybe someone has encountered this before)))


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

One on RF and the other on IR?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if Edge is different, but I've got a Roamio Plus controlled by 3 RF remotes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Complicated dual tivo dual remote scenario
Two remotes at the same time if you have multiple Tivo's since you need to pair the RF, and assign addresses to the Tivo and IR remotes.

If you have a single Tivo in the room and it is set to 0 in its IR remote address then any Tivo remote in IR mode will work with it, and that number is effectively infinite.

p.s. despite the subject of that thread there was nothing complicated.


----------

